# T-shirt topic



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

Since we on the APC t-shirt topic, here is a trick to fold those APC t-shirt the easy way. The ninja t-shirt folding trick.

http://www.milkandcookies.com/links/15594/

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/fold.php

Now you have more time for your plant tank.


----------

